# Coyote Furs



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows of any place that will take coyote furs in western North Dakota because last year me and my friends got 3 really nice male coyotes with really good furs but we couldn't find a place that would take them around my town so we had to dump them, I plan on getting a few more and have already had 5 respond to my calling this year but didn't shoot because their furs weren't the best looking yet lol anyways just wondering if anyone knew of a place that would take coyotes thanx p.s. i'm only 16 :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey sorry I am out east so I can't help you but sounds like your having fun. Good luck with the calling!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

skin, flesh, and stretch = good for a year or so
or skin, flesh and salt = about a year in a dry place. 
Don't throw them. where at in western ND? 
narrow it down a bit. 
xdeano


----------



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

from fairview on the montana border


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

have you looked near watford city? there should be someone over in that area. i'll check around when i get back to work on monday. someone will know. unless someone else knows on this board. 
Deano


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Larry Schultz from Arnegard does still I think. Or else bring em up to Williston to Scenic Sports


----------



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

does scenic sports take coyotes that arent skinned?


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

younggun said:


> from fairview on the montana border


From Fairview you can throw a rock and hit Montana


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Tory Heid is right around Judson you could give him a try


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Tory buys, but I am not sure if he run a pickup service?

Call Rick Ticshafer in Butte, he run a pick up for NAFA through out ND. He also puts up fur, but you will have to check with him on prices.

To get his number go to http://www.ndfhta.com it is listed there!

Good Luck


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I know the furs are prime in north central north dakota.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The furs should be prime statewide by now


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

anyone know of a place in Bismarck?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know of all kinds of places in Bismarck: the capital, Big Boy's, Pleasurable Pain Tattoo Shop, my inlaws...OH..you meant FUR places. Sorry...i don't


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone know of any fur buyers around the Oakes area. and if anyone knows the recent prices of coyote and **** furs.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

ndoutdoorsman said:


> Does anyone know of any fur buyers around the Oakes area. and if anyone knows the recent prices of coyote and **** furs.


first time selling furs. i got $50 for 22 *****. they were all blue still i guess. 7.50 for big boars and like a buck for kittens is the breakdown. i asked him about coyote or fox and he said 20-30 for bad ones and near 50 for nice ones. sounds a bit high i think.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, Larry still takes furs.


----------

